# Tehran - Urban Landscape & Neighbourhoods



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in Iran for a short while and I've decided to take some photos of my favourite parts of Tehran. Enjoy!

Looking at Dastgerdi (former Zafar) and Mirdamad street buildings



Vezarat-e Niroo (Power and electricity ministry) building and a random highway (probably Kurdistan or Niayesh highway)










Looking at North Tehran and Albroz mountains










I'm having trouble posting the rest of my pictures for some reason but I'll post them soon..​


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

It's not often to see so quality pictures here, and Tehran looks great with it's natural surroundings. Wait for your next pixs and hope you have many more of them!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks)) nice photos!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you Vecias Sakarnis and RS 

Golestan Palace 



Gate of the National Garden, a government compound where the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Iran, The National Museum of Iran, Malek National Museum, and the future National Museum of Post are located.










Inside one of Golestan Palace's chambers

​


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice.....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Trippy colours and impressive buildings - looking forward to more


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Tehran from Tochal mountain









Telecabin station parking lot


The smog wasn't actually that bad, I made it look intense with some editing




Old 70s Dodge Dart 
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos of Tehran @Shapoor  well done kay:


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Very nice pics..the quality of them is suberb!

Keep posting


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

nice showcase. good use of black and white. very classic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, black-white photos are great indeed


----------



## fiona123 (Nov 3, 2009)

very pretty.Tehran,I will wisit it on holiday


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you, I appreciate your comments : )

The wind catcher (Badgir) building in Golestan palace 









Tilework on Golestan palace's wall









Pardis Cinema next to Mellat park








​


----------



## ikeamen (Nov 16, 2008)

great photos!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^Thanks

Golestan Palace









National Garden gate


It may sound a bit extra but pedestrian bridges have escalators here


















Fresh from tonight: Milad tower and a tunnel glowing in darkness
​


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow, great shot!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

nice. I was hoping you would post more photos. 

any tips for us beginners like me for achieving such great quality to my own photos? like modes or setting you like to use in different situations or aperture and shutter speed combos? post processing? 

any feed back would be great. and more photos please.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

so nice kay:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Shezan said:


> so nice kay:





PhilippeMtl said:


> Wow, great shot!


Thanks


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

@diskojoe
Thanks. I can only put 4 pictures in each post or I'll get a url error, something to with my internet connection. My tips in general would be to use low ISO, high aperture, slow shutter speeds at night, use filters like infrared, cir. polariser, ND etc. instead of digital editing to reduce unnecessary editing and noise, consider composition and angle, take lots of photos and select the best, and also revisit places to correct your previous flaws.


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Wonderful pictures Shapoor I really enjoyed them and thanks for the effort. Makes me miss home even more. Hope you enjoy your stay in Tehran.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

High quality pics of Tehran. Something you don't see that often. Keep it up kay:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Thanks
@ Libra: You're welcome. I do enjoy my short stay for sure 

A water canal in Zafar 









Old building in Naser Khosrow St.









Swoosh!









Argentina sq. buildings


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Colourful clouds touching snowy Albroz mountains today


Darolfonun school built by Amir Kabir during the Qajar era









Central post office building









Mural of old Naser Khosrow St.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

What a great thread! Looking forward to more. kay:


----------



## AriaMehr (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.

Thnx Alot


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ You're welcome

Fire and water park at a freezing cold night. The flames gave a nice heat to my face every time 


















Skaters usually show off their skills and entertain people here









View of North Tehran from the park's small observation tower









Abrisham pedestrian bridge and construction on the other side of the park


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow...What nice city!

Very interesting!!!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Photos of Zafar st. 

Water stream from Albroz mountains


















Random office block


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos Shapoor


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

great photos, i like your style.

-


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ thank you

Aerial pictures of Tehran


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

:applause:

great new pics


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

amazingly great pictures.
thanks for sharing them well-thought photos and also your photography tips --- I will have them in my mind.
_________________________________________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! That photo Shapoor is really awesome


>


:cheers:

and the rest photos above are very nice too


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ that's my favourite too 

Central Post Office building









Tejarat Bank tower from Laleh Park










Sarkis Armenian Cathedral - In Iran it's usually best to never ask anyone if photography is allowed (unless there is a bold notice or sign) because no matter what subject you are photographing or whether it is allowed or not they will say no instantly. In this occasion I asked the door guard if I could take a picture of the Cathedral and he told me photography is not allowed on the property, not bothering to argue I left the property and stood outside until their vehicle door opened and snapped a few pictures quickly. I had the same problem at Saadabad palace, Tochal mountain, Zafar St. and Bucharest Ave. (the police actually suggested to go a few steps away so they won't be visible in my photo :lol


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots of a bea beautiful city.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Taxi waiting in Naft St.









Elahieh - Tehran's highrise residential district









Building in Haft-e Tir sq.









Carpet museum of Iran right next to Laleh Park


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Restaurants in Darband


















Skyline at sunset from Zafar street
​


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^

very nice. this is a good silouette.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Not just nice, is really amazing


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I cannot see the pictures from the last few posts, maybe the links are broken? :dunno:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Not just nice, is really amazing


What is really amazing is that I find you in every thread I look into. :tongue2:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks diskojoe



miau said:


> I cannot see the pictures from the last few posts, maybe the links are broken? :dunno:


Fixed 'em all


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

nastyathenian said:


> What is really amazing is that I find you in every thread I look into. :tongue2:



dude christos is all over this board! plus he has a long going showcase of greece. i think he documented almost the whole town by now.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Shapoor said:


> Thanks diskojoe
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed 'em all


nice!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Shapoor said:


> Fixed 'em all


thanks


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Back with new photos


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Historical architecture of central Tehran

Photographic market, Nasser Khosro St.










Gate of Baghe Melli










Darolfonun school (under renovation)


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Tohid tunnel


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

This morning


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely and very nice new photos from Tehran, Shapoor 




nastyathenian said:


> What is really amazing is that I find you in every thread I look into. :tongue2:


Because i am visiting, posting in cityscapes and urbanshowcase forums, plus my own threads 



diskojoe said:


> dude christos is all over this board! plus he has a long going showcase of greece. i think he documented almost *whole towns* by now.


I corrected you kay:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ thanks.



















Last night's fog


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Shapoor, your photos are _beautiful_! I love your fantastic use of color. 

Tehran looks like a really interesting city.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great photo update and nice old architecture like the Darolfonun school.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice updates. its been to long.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Jennifat - Glad you like them. Tehran is quite a vibrant and happening city, wish more people knew of this.

aster4000 - Thanks. If you're interested in Tehran's old architecture you might like this: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=220917

diskojoe - Thanks buddy. Yeah, it's been a long time since I was in Tehran. I'll try to take more photos this time.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Chamran Exp.









Esteghlal hotel









This street leads to Velenjak neighbourhood and Tochal ski resort after.









Walk around Velenjak neighbourhood









The area is mostly made up of apartments and condos.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

... Continiung neighbourhood walk from page 3.

Tens of small river canals run through Northern Tehran, they bring water from the snowy Alborz mountains. One of them is infront of this apartment.













































Local bank


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2009)

Some of the best shots I've seen of Tehran. Great work Shapoor.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks

More of Velenjak

Some typical buildings of the neighbourhood



























Conference hall









Sidewalk and bicycle lane next to Chamran expressway - It's been announced that Tehran will soon provide free bikes for daily commute in the city in order to tackle smog.


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Lovely photos!!! :cheers:


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Amazing photos. I really want to see more pics of those Tehran neighbourhoods, they bring back a lot of nice memories and make me feel warm inside. lol


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

amazing shots, keep it up


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Shapoor said:


> Thanks


Unfortunately a lot of your pictures (especially in page 1 to 3) don't appear entirely hno:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ They all show up. Try clearing your browser's cache.

AAL and Soroush - Thanks.

Koobideh - Shahrake Gharb, Saadat Abad and Vanak are next.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and really good new photos from around Tehran, Shapoor


----------



## sinasina (Nov 28, 2007)

Shapoor, your doing a great job! Well done!

But one issues; some of the photos only load 10% or something.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Christos and Sina - Thanks!

I checked again all the images show up.

A few more of Velenjak




































Saadat Abad neighbourhood


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Shahrake Gharb neighbourhood - Suburban Tehran


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos for sure


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Overview of Tehran


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Fireworks tonight


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Shapoor said:


> Overview of Tehran


these are really good. you have very clean crip lines going here. very nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Overview of Tehran photos were really good, very nice


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, if these pictures were in a "Guess the city" quiz, I would hardly associate them with Iran! Some of them remind me of Buenos Aires, some other of ex-Soviet cities. A few of them look a little bit like Athens.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

nastyathenian said:


> Well, if these pictures were in a "Guess the city" quiz, I would hardly associate them with Iran! Some of them remind me of Buenos Aires, some other of ex-Soviet cities. A few of them look a little bit like Athens.


Interesting. I've heard a lot of people saying it's very similar to Santiago de Chile in terms of landscape and setting. May I ask which ex-soviet cities? That defenition stretches to anything from E. Europe to Central Asia.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Tashkent and Yerevan are two cities that come to my mind.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Central Tehran

Russian Orthodox Church









Virgin Mary Greek Orthodox Church, I think? The highrise in the background is the Bank Saderat/Exports Bank's HQ, it's one of the oldest towers of Tehran.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Shapoor said:


> Central Tehran
> 
> Russian Orthodox Church
> 
> ...


na ive heard it used to be a greek church but now its the greek embassy
the title still says greek church though


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

and the russian church is really nice i havent seen that one before


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Niayesh Hwy. 


















Office building in Saadat Abad St.









Approaching Valiasr St.









Reflection of dusk on Pardis Cinema


















Tehran's skyline from Chamran Exp.









Modiriat Bridge


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Kordestan highway and Park Prince condos on the right.


















Tehran Metro sign









Central Tehran - Shops in Naser Khosro street.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Beheshti Street









Bucharest Avenue


















Saeei Park









Valiasr Street


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

damet garm shapoor

those pics are great, and the streets u took them, besiar ziban , tamizo shic, 

male keye??? hamin rouzas?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

more pics please good or bad bazam bezar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good and very nice new photos from Tehran


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

/delete/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

/delete/


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Fantastic showcase of Teheran! Gives another picture of the Iranian capital then I think people in Europe have, a lot more modern, clean and well organized.


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Loved the photos.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunning ! Tehran is a very beautiful city :applause:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Would love to see more updates on this thread.....


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

no updates?


----------



## jhnholmes730 (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful photos and amazing city. I always wanted to visit Tehran but never had a chance. Well maybe one day..)) Great job Shapoor and thank you for sharing!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

man we need to update this thread


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice...never thought that there are some Christian churches there.


----------

